# will piranha breed on sand?



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

ive seen lots of people have spawning success with gravel but i cant remember seeing anyone say they have a sand bottem.

just wondering because i have a sand bottem and i am hoping once my reds get bigger they will breed but i just want to check and see if im getting my hopes up for nothing.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

yes they can and will


----------



## Tony P (May 15, 2006)

By what i,ve read in the past on here and other forums and websites, sand is probably a better substrate unless its small gravel of course but most of us have gravel at about 6mm, so you have more chance with sand than most of us with gravel IMO.

tony


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Sand does not increase your chances of spawnning. A mated pair with the right conditions will definitely increase your odds.



TonyUK said:


> By what i,ve read in the past on here and other forums and websites, sand is probably a better substrate unless its small gravel of course but most of us have gravel at about 6mm, so you have more chance with sand than most of us with gravel IMO.
> 
> tony


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

thanks for the answers so far guys


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I have sand only in my 135 with my reds and they breed on it. or atleast they have.


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

Get a KOI breeding mop and burry it just under the sand when they are ready to bread. It will help keep the eggs from being burred in the dirt and dying.


----------

